# Mutt muffs for fireworks



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

We ordered these:
Mutt Muffs DDR337 Hearing Protection for Dogs, Black, Large:Amazon:Home Improvement

Has anyone tried them for fireworks? They've pretty good reviews...

I'm wondering if I can leave them on Zeeva and leave her in her crate? Or do you think supervision is still required?


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm curious to know if people are able to successfully desensitize their dogs to fireworks and other loud noises. My male doesn't care about gunshots or thunder, but he barks very enthusiastically at fireworks and firecrackers on a hair trigger. He's not actually worried about them unless he can see them going off in the sky right in front of him, in which case he tries to escape.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Bob_McBob said:


> I'm curious to know if people are able to successfully desensitize their dogs to fireworks and other loud noises. My male doesn't care about gunshots or thunder, but he barks very enthusiastically at fireworks and firecrackers on a hair trigger. He's not actually worried about them unless he can see them going off in the sky right in front of him, in which case he tries to escape.


I think(?) fireworks have sort of a physical (and visual) impact...like when the music is so loud you can feel the vibrations in your chest. So unless you don't have fireworks going off every night in your neighborhood, it's difficult to desensitize. I've tried YouTube firework, recordings etc. those don't phase Zeeva. But fireworks make her do dangerous things...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Bob_McBob said:


> I'm curious to know if people are able to successfully desensitize their dogs to fireworks and other loud noises. My male doesn't care about gunshots or thunder, but he barks very enthusiastically at fireworks and firecrackers on a hair trigger. He's not actually worried about them unless he can see them going off in the sky right in front of him, in which case he tries to escape.


In the past I have brought dogs to see fireworks with me and we all sat in the car watching them and that has worked. Last year Midnite barked at them like your dog, but only the ones that were in the sky and he didn't try to escape, but lunged at them. After a few times he stopped and laid down and watched them. I'm interested in knowing how he would do this year. I think it's a process and depending on the dog it can happen with some time.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

llombardo said:


> In the past I have brought dogs to see fireworks with me and we all sat in the car watching them and that has worked. Last year Midnite barked at them like your dog, but only the ones that were in the sky and he didn't try to escape, but lunged at them. After a few times he stopped and laid down and watched them. I'm interested in knowing how he would do this year. I think it's a process and depending on the dog it can happen with some time.


I took my guy to a fireworks show last year because he'd shown absolutely no reaction whatsoever to hunting gunshots. The first time he saw one he leapt up and stared at it intensely, and after a few more he was pulling on the leash to escape. He ended up hiding under my legs, and then finally finding one specific firework he always had to bark at. I would have left at the beginning if we weren't stuck in a thick crowd.

If he hears a firework or firecracker from the house, he does his usual hackles/alert barking routine he reserves for other dogs barking and suspicious sounding noises outside. My female gets obviously stressed with heavy breathing and wandering around aimlessly, but he's not like that at all.

I took him outside when people were shooting off fireworks on Victoria Day here, and as soon as he gets the visual component he is much more intensely interested and then wants to get away. He was okay with sitting in the back of the car with me, but not terribly happy about it.

I won't make the mistake of taking him to another display, but I find it very interesting how differently he reacts to the same thing in the two situations. I'd definitely rather he didn't react to them as much in the house, and I think I might be able to work on it since it doesn't seem to be a fear response.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Supervision required?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

*modeling*

and Smokey unamused


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

I love that you got her the pink ones - super cute!!! I hope they work for Zeeva this weekend!


----------

